# MS440 Reborn



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 21, 2011)

I just found out Stihl is bringing back the MS440 this spring. I thought I would share the good news.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you saw dealer guys verify that? Sounds to good to be true...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 21, 2011)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Can you saw dealer guys verify that? Sounds to good to be true...:msp_sneaky:


 
:agree2: Sounds like a whole lot of BS to me...

Sure would be nice though!


----------



## rob066 (Feb 21, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> I just found out Stihl is bringing back the MS440 this spring. I thought I would share the good news.


 
Was wandering where you got info from? The 441 is a good seller and seems to be a reliable replacement for the 440.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 21, 2011)

Well fellas, it's true 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WOvEbMbm2h8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## splitpost (Feb 21, 2011)

so why didn't he uncover the saw?..............Hmmmm!.......think someone might be playing games.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm willing to bet thats a 460 hiding under that rag.


----------



## splitpost (Feb 21, 2011)

so stihl must be bringing back the 440 with a 044 badge,cause at 43 secs it sure looks like a 4 as the last number on ther badge of instead of a 0


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont think you're seeing the number yet. The ® is at the end of 'STIHL' not the number.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 21, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> I just found out Stihl is bringing back the MS440 this spring. I thought I would share the good news.


 
You have GOT to be kidding me!

If this is true, I'm definitely getting one!


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Feb 21, 2011)

Count me in. Oh wait, will it have flippy caps? If so, forget it. I hate those things.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 21, 2011)

Evanrude said:


> I'm willing to bet thats a 460 hiding under that rag.


 
The MS460 would have the new style 3/4 handle (which the elbow comes closer to the ground.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 21, 2011)

That would rock if they did bring it back ide have to find some way to get one.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, regardless if it is in fact true or not, put me on the list! Still kickin myself for not buying one when they were available :bang:.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2011)

No way. I ain't buyin' it. Never happen.


----------



## saxman (Feb 21, 2011)

I heard from a guy who heard it from a guy that Ford is bringing back the Model T


----------



## wyk (Feb 21, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> The MS460 would have the new style 3/4 handle (which the elbow comes closer to the ground.


 
From the 440's and 044's I have seen, the 3/4 bar doesn't come as close to the ground as it does in SK's video(which is why he isn't unveiling it, most likely). Either they went to a different handlebar, or that is a 460 under that shirt. I have also seen an 044 with flippy caps, let alone 440's. Were these retrofitted or did the caps overlap?


----------



## Thorcw (Feb 21, 2011)

Ill bet you its coming back!!! Im serious


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 21, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> I just found out Stihl is bringing back the MS440 this spring. I thought I would share the good news.



I found out Elvis was at McDonalds here in town, topping that I heard Babe Ruth is managing the Nationals next season, hehehe


----------



## wyk (Feb 21, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> I found out Elvis was at McDonalds here in town, topping that I heard Babe Ruth is managing the Nationals next season, hehehe


 
The Nationals would do better if it WAS a ghost managing them.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 21, 2011)

What is the difference between my 1999 Stihl 044 with about ten hours on it and an MS440 ?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it is funny how many people are saying they would buy one if they were available........ they are available you just gotta look. i posted a thread looking for NOS 440s and got at least 12 PMs on here about new 440s out there for sale.


----------



## Stew7 (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess we should all be stocking up on chains then...

New Stihl ms 440 044 chainsaw chain see video - eBay (item 130489835273 end time Feb-28-11 18:39:10 PST)


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm betting Randy found himself some NOS MS440's, or is building them from parts. There is no mentioning of the MS440 returning from Stihl, officially or unofficially. So guys Randy maybe selling some shortly but they're not new production saws, they're NOS saws.


----------



## langfordbc (Feb 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> No way. I ain't buyin' it. Never happen.


 
But I saw it on YouTube, it MUST be true!


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 22, 2011)

It's an ad for his deal on chains. I have no idea who Randy is, sounds like some folks here have done business with him, but I strongly suspect that if you call (no, I'm not going to) you're going to hear about the chain deal, not a MS440...

...but WTFDIK?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 22, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I think it is funny how many people are saying they would buy one if they were available........ they are available you just gotta look. i posted a thread looking for NOS 440s and got at least 12 PMs on here about new 440s out there for sale.


 
Isn't that the truth. When I bought my new 440 last year, they had a whole pallet of them, no kidding. They had stocked up on them for their customers. They were not for sale in bulk.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 22, 2011)

Apparently, the 440 wasn't available in Norway, or so I've been led to believe.

Which sucks, as it's the only saw I'd like to try as a worksaw over my Jred.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 22, 2011)

His name is rich,not randy. Spoke to him as well as bryan equip today. There will,mark my words, be a 1 year run of ms440's. They will be avail for order in 1-2 mos. They will be avail. In the p.n.w. First. Bryan equip will be able to get them in april.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Isn't that the truth. When I bought my new 440 last year, they had a whole pallet of them, no kidding. They had stocked up on them for their customers. They were not for sale in bulk.



Yep,, 1 @ a time,,,,,if you can find them,,,,


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 22, 2011)

They must have got enough credits to put a run out like husky kept doing to the 372.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Why the heck would stihl reintroduce the ms440? The ms441 is such a way better saw. Better anti-vibe, better air filtration, way better on fuel, it just feels so good and sells like free beer. Nope, I am just not buying it.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 22, 2011)

STD, are you staking your reputation on this?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 22, 2011)

nmurph said:


> std, are you staking your reputation on this?


 call 541 863 5387 for yourself please,all i know is what i was told....what rep. Would that be? No one believed me about the 362,its here,again the 261,it was here last fall. What else can i say? I am passing along what i believe to be credible info from 2 very good people.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 22, 2011)

no need to get defensive, i was just asking.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 22, 2011)

I own a 460r,and have never ran a 440. Can't believe it is that much lighter to justify? Maybe it is,but i love my 460.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 22, 2011)

nmurph said:


> no need to get defensive, i was just asking.


 not getting defensive,just telling it how it is...... I think it would be awesome to see them bring a legend like that back!


----------



## lcso10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I inquied about it and was told they were coming back. Was not told a time frame or price but only that it was coming back.


They will come with a higher price tag of course.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 22, 2011)

I cant stop thinking about selling the 361 for a 440 .


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 22, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> They must have got enough credits to put a run out like husky kept doing to the 372.


 
Mike, it's funny you say that. THALL started a thread about a meeting he went to where he was told that husky and stihl have met EPA standards and don't need to make more changes.


----------



## adkranger (Feb 22, 2011)

It doesn't seem to make any kind of business sense to undercut sales on the new, improved replacement model 441. Having said that, if a 440 was made available and I had a niche to fill I'd buy one in a heartbeat. Not calling anyone out, just don't see it happening either.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 22, 2011)

I've heard from a couple of reliable sources they are going to be rereleased again this spring also.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 22, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Mike, it's funny you say that. THALL started a thread about a meeting he went to where he was told that husky and stihl have met EPA standards and don't need to make more changes.


 
Well if that's the case then maybe they'll be a good run of new 440s for the people that want them. I hope husky has a whole pile of 372 xpws left somewhere.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 22, 2011)

so can anyone say why the 440 is preferred over the 460? i know it would have less power,but how much lighter could it be? i wouldn't think it would be too big of a deal to make a years run with them. the only thing it does not share with the 460 is p/c,coil,and flywheel... another thing to think about is if they build that many more saws on that chassis,they could use them up quicker for the replacement of the 460?


----------



## NPKenny (Feb 22, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> ...if they build that many more saws on that chassis,they could use them up quicker for the replacement of the 460?


 
I don't think the 044/440 share the same chassis as the 460.


----------



## Rounder (Feb 22, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> They must have got enough credits to put a run out like husky kept doing to the 372.


 
That seems pretty plausible, I don't know why they wouldn't. I'd buy several as well as most of the guys I work with.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 22, 2011)

Finding nos saws is a pain,everyone says there is still tons of them around. I've been looking for a 361 and occasionally a 440,and if any dealers have them that my distributer services,they are not telling them. I think if stihl puts these in the system,so guys can order them,they will sell out of them pretty quickly. Saw king says he will be able to order them in march.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 22, 2011)

This is simply amazing. I would have never expected this after them being discontinued so long. They will fly off the shelves like crazy for sure.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 22, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> so can anyone say why the 440 is preferred over the 460? i know it would have less power,but how much lighter could it be? i wouldn't think it would be too big of a deal to make a years run with them. the only thing it does not share with the 460 is p/c,coil,and flywheel... another thing to think about is if they build that many more saws on that chassis,they could use them up quicker for the replacement of the 460?


 
Actually there is a lot more differences that that, but the biggest weight saver is the case. I have had them both, and the 044/440 is my choice, hands down. The "Felt" weight difference is substantial, with not a very big difference in power in stock form. The only way id choose a 460 over a 440 is if it were stuck running a 28" -32" bar all day long. That is where the 460 will shine with it's added displacement. Any other conditions, give me an 044

HOORAY 044!!!


----------



## Rounder (Feb 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> This is simply amazing. I would have never expected this after them being discontinued so long. They will fly off the shelves like crazy for sure.


 
There will be fist fights at the saw shop over them here if they don't send as many as possible to Western Montana.....I'm not kidding, lol - Sam


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 22, 2011)

I find it quite odd as well. Maybe stihl caught more crap then we know about for dropping it? Maybe they are having trouble moving 441's more than it would appear? Everyone,except the die hards,that runs a 441 that i know,just loves it. Who knows.......


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 22, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> the only thing it does not share with the 460 is p/c,coil,and flywheel...


 
There's very little between the two that is the same. The crankcase, fuel tank, and plastic shrouds are all different, just for starters.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 22, 2011)

I never knew for sure,as i have never owned the 440. What is the actual powerhead wt. And rated h.p. On the 440?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 22, 2011)

The 440 was more popular than the 460 around here because most guys are 24" bars on those saws. And with that size bar they both pull it very well and with a 440 you'd have an extra 150$ in your pocket over a 460.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 22, 2011)

stihlthedeere said:


> i never knew for sure,as i have never owned the 440. What is the actual powerhead wt. And rated h.p. On the 440?


 
5.4 hp


----------



## nmurph (Feb 22, 2011)

i have weighed two of my 044's, both were within an ounce either way of 14lbs.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 22, 2011)

Will most dealers let you do layaway like gun shops will?


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome news! There is just something about the ms440's that I love.

Now can we reintroduce the 361?:hmm3grin2orange: I'm gonna push my boss to buy a few saws this year for his tree company. I'm thinking a rear handle 201, a 440 or a 441 autotune.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 22, 2011)

Something about the topcover in SK's video does not look exactly right. Maybe it is just the angle. I wonder if they went and designed a strato top end like Husky did for the 372xt? Notice the airbox lid is covered, where the majority of the changes would be evident.

Still seems a step backward to me though. Husky has been selling 372's alongside 576's with little trouble. I bet Stihl is going to try and cash in on that idea too.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 22, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> Something about the topcover in SK's video does not look exactly right. Maybe it is just the angle. I wonder if they went and designed a strato top end like Husky did for the 372xt? Notice the airbox lid is covered, where the majority of the changes would be evident.
> 
> Still seems a step backward to me though. Husky has been selling 372's alongside 576's with little trouble. I bet Stihl is going to try and cash in on that idea too.


 
You might be onto something. 

Will the 441 disappear? Seems most people like them, but everyone around here just buys a 460 because it is a proven performer.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 22, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> Something about the topcover in SK's video does not look exactly right. Maybe it is just the angle. I wonder if they went and designed a strato top end like Husky did for the 372xt? Notice the airbox lid is covered, where the majority of the changes would be evident.
> 
> Still seems a step backward to me though. Husky has been selling 372's alongside 576's with little trouble. I bet Stihl is going to try and cash in on that idea too.



The saw is a 460. There was a link earlier in this thread that led to an auction of his that shows the saw uncovered (the sale was for the chains in the OP's video).


----------



## brad1000s (Feb 23, 2011)

Bryan equipment (Stihl distributor) has nothing on their site about the return of the 440. I wont hold my breath. 441 is the eco-friendly trend that Stihl is going towards.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

brad1000s said:


> bryan equipment (stihl distributor) has nothing on their site about the return of the 440. I wont hold my breath. 441 is the eco-friendly trend that stihl is going towards.


 ahh,probably because they are not available yet,as i said earlier. They are looking at april/may.......


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 23, 2011)

I ordered and received a ms261 today at my dealer. I asked if he knew the 440 would be brought back for a limited run. He didn't believe it, so he called his contact(s) at stihl and they confirmed it. But his source said 3-4 months out.

Waylan


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know what to believe now! 

I do know that I want a new 440 though. I hope it's true. I'll have to shuck out some change for one.

I remember when I was first shopping for my collection. I always seen that 440 sitting on the bottom shelf at the dealer and drueled over it. I bought my 260 first, and had the 066 for many years before. I bought the 260 in '05 maybe?

I just remember walking in there one day and it was gone. Never thought much about it then. If I had known it would be the last one they would have I would have thought harder about buying it. But if I had known how killer the 361 was, I would have never bought the 260! :msp_flapper:

C'mon Stihl! Bring her back! I can promise you'll sell at least one!


----------



## splitpost (Feb 23, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> ahh,probably because they are not available yet,as i said earlier. They are looking at april/may.......


 
Reckon it might be April 1st:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

Our area rep is making his rounds to all of our stores next week. He has told us he will have much good news for us for the new spring promos this quarter. I know for sure they will have the 251,271,291 out for spring,and some new trimmer models as well. Just hoping to get an order date on that 440.............


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> Our area rep is making his rounds to all of our stores next week. He has told us he will have much good news for us for the new spring promos this quarter. I know for sure they will have the 251,271,291 out for spring,and some new trimmer models as well. Just hoping to get an order date on that 440.............


 
The 271 and 291 are already on dealer shelves. I don't know on the 251. They showed me the new strato trimmers too. I forget the model. I'm still in shock about the 440:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 23, 2011)

splitpost said:


> Reckon it might be April 1st:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


 
Yup, it's gonna be real funny when they release them in the states but not Australia lol. :msp_laugh:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

We have not seen any of 271/291 saws yet,we still move a ton of 290's. From what i have seen,the 291 looks like a pretty nice saw.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

Bring on that 440...................please


----------



## tjbier (Feb 23, 2011)

So are these 440's back in production or is it some supplier selling a bunch of old stock?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

tjbier said:


> so are these 440's back in production or is it some supplier selling a bunch of old stock?


 they will be doing a 1 year run of them. Maybe they still make them for other makets and are just bringing in a bunch,i'm not sure. Anyway,they are supposed to be avail. Through the end of 2011.........


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm guessing a 291 will sell like hotcakes. Boy o boy I'd love to get ahold of a new 440. Did I say that already?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> We have not seen any of 271/291 saws yet,we still move a ton of 290's. From what i have seen,the 291 looks like a pretty nice saw.


 
The 271 and 291 are clamshell copies of the 261. They're pretty nice looking saws. The 291 is not a replacement for the 290.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The 271 and 291 are clamshell copies of the 261. They're pretty nice looking saws. The 291 is not a replacement for the 290.


 
What kind of power/weight are we looking at with the 271/291 Brad?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe Stihl has a sales statistics analyst to figure out at the end of the year to determine whether they should continue to make the MS440 post 2011. hahaha


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 23, 2011)

It might be hard to get a 440 if they sell really fast they could be on back order quick.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> What kind of power/weight are we looking at with the 271/291 Brad?


 
I really don't know.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I really don't know.



They have specs of the 291 here. The MS271 specs are here. They list 5.6 kg or 12.31# for both of them.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

291 is lighter than the 290 for sure......


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

Heck, the specs look good on the 291. Be a killer saw for the tool box. Pretty much a 290 with more power, less weight, and better AV. 455 ranchers daddy? I'd think so. :msp_flapper:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Heck, the specs look good on the 291. Be a killer saw for the tool box. Pretty much a 290 with more power, less weight, and better AV. 455 ranchers daddy? I'd think so. :msp_flapper:


 
I believe it has the same great filter as the 261 as well.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

jjay03 said:


> it might be hard to get a 440 if they sell really fast they could be on back order quick.


 guarantee there will be plenty bought up and put back this time. I'm guessing if a guy could swing 6-8 of them,set on them for a year or two,he could probably make a pretty fair return on the investment. But then again these days, who can afford much extra of anything.......


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I believe it has the same great filter as the 261 as well.


 
Thats what I took from reading about it also. I hope they make those filters a mainstay on all Stihls.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

anthony_va. said:


> thats what i took from reading about it also. I hope they make those filters a mainstay on all stihls.


 it would be nice if they come up with something like that for the bigger prosaws as well.......


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 24, 2011)

If I had to guess the 440 was never really out of production, just not sold in every market. I'll also guess Stihl took a hit in the pro logging market here in the the states, as the 372 was and still is on the market. 

One other thing I have to add, the 441 is probably on the way out as well. Besides the strato setup, the 441 was outdated when it came out + it is too heavy, not to say it's a bad saw. If you look at the 362 and 261 you can see a clear evolution and simplification of modern Stihl chainsaw design.


----------



## splitpost (Feb 24, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Yup, it's gonna be real funny when they release them in the states but not Australia lol. :msp_laugh:


 
Thanks for rubbing it in:chainsawguy:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 24, 2011)

andyshine77 said:


> if i had to guess the 440 was never really out of production, just not sold in every market. I'll also guess stihl took a hit in the pro logging market here in the the states, as the 372 was and still is on the market.
> 
> One other thing i have to add, the 441 is probably on the way out as well. Besides the strato setup, the 441 was outdated when it came out + it is too heavy, not to say it's a bad saw. If you look at the 362 and 261 you can see a clear evolution and simplification of modern stihl chainsaw design.


 not sure about that w/the new electronic carb version coming out. Rumor has it that the 461 will be based on that chassis as well.......


----------



## JDNicol (Feb 24, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Heck, the specs look good on the 291. Be a killer saw for the tool box. Pretty much a 290 with more power, less weight, and better AV. 455 ranchers daddy? I'd think so. :msp_flapper:


 
Although the MS291 was made lighter than the 290 it also lost power, thus the power/weight ratio remains the same. 







*However, these stats are for the UK version , the US version of the 290 engine was less powerful. So comparing the US saws they would each be 2.8KW, making the 291 have superior power/weight. *

Also worth noting the MS271/291 will NOT have an adjustable oil pump. It will be fixed at 8 ml/min at 10000rpm, compare that to the 290's adjustable 8-18 ml/min.



blsnelling said:


> I believe it has the same great filter as the 261 as well.



I believe that the exact same filter (HD2) will be an option, not standard. The standard filter will be a fleece version that will fit to the same filter base.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

the US 290 has the same power rating as your posting show for the UK version. the real question about weight is whether or not the 291's published rate is closer to reality than the 290's was.


----------



## JDNicol (Feb 24, 2011)

nmurph said:


> the US 290 has the same power rating as your posting show for the UK version. the real question about weight is whether or not the 291's published rate is closer to reality than the 290's was.


 
I believe the cylinders are the same for both US and Europe, however, US has more restrictive muffler. Which results in MS290(Europe): 3.0KW
MS290(US): 2.8KW

The 0.2KW drop is persistent for the 290, 310, 390 US versions over their European counterparts.

+1 on whether Stihl will be a little less "optimistic" with their stats.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 24, 2011)

Bring the 440 to us, quickly please


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

my bad. i'm used to seeing new models being stronger and quieter. both are the opposite with the 291 vs 290.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

nmurph said:


> my bad. i'm used to seeing new models being stronger and quieter. both are the opposite with the 291 vs 290.


 
The 291 has nothing to do with the 290. It is not made to replace it. It's simpy a more powerful version of the 271.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

the 291 might be built on the 271 chassis, but it will no doubt take the 290's spot in the HO line-up.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

nmurph said:


> the 291 might be built on the 271 chassis, but it will no doubt take the 290's spot in the HO line-up.


 
Maybe. But as of right now, they're both being sold, and are both in the 2011 catalog.

BTW, I've got a beautiful new MS440 on the bench now. Should I return the saw ported, as expected, or just send my a $700 check, or my ported MS441? That 440 sure it purdy!


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Maybe. But as of right now, they're both being sold, and are both in the 2011 catalog.
> 
> BTW, I've got a beautiful new MS440 on the bench now. Should I return the saw ported, as expected, or just send my a $700 check, or my ported MS441? That 440 sure it purdy!


 
What you dont have a 440? When I looked on youtube most the vids where from you. Im guessing your going to buy a new one when they come out if not.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

JJay03 said:


> What you dont have a 440? When I looked on youtube most the vids where from you. Im guessing your going to buy a new one when they come out if not.


 
Are you kidding me? My favorite saw is a 440 I bought new a year ago. It now wears a ported and popup Mahle 460 topend.

The saw is wearing a 28" bar with full comp chain. The wood is solid Oak.
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/25Y-ln142vE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Are you kidding me? My favorite saw is a 440 I bought new a year ago. It now wears a ported and popup Mahle 460 topend.
> 
> The saw is wearing a 28" bar with full comp chain. The wood is solid Oak.
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/25Y-ln142vE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Nice Ill check out that vid when I get home im at work currently. I prob seen it yesterday though I was searching all kinds of 440 vids. I seen the vid when you just got it and started it up with the phone ringing in the back ground haha. 
The 440 looks like an awesome saw just not sure I can bring myself to sell the 361 to get one. I would have to keep the 361 also maybe try to get a saw for every cc range . Work out a payment plan with my dealer.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

JJay03 said:


> Nice Ill check out that vid when I get home im at work currently. I prob seen it yesterday though I was searching all kinds of 440 vids. I seen the vid when you just got it and started it up with the phone ringing in the back ground haha.
> The 440 looks like an awesome saw just not sure I can bring myself to sell the 361 to get one. I would have to keep the 361 also maybe try to get a saw for every cc range . Work out a payment plan with my dealer.


 
I would give up a 361 in a *heartbeat *for a MS440!!! Seriously! Matter of fact, I did sell mine.


----------



## ktoom (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's mine..... she's an '06 w/ a dual port cover. Still need to get the bigger clutch cover for making the noodles come out easier hehehehe


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

These were taken last year when the saw was brand new. I've since put a 28" Stihl Light bar on it.











<object width="425" height="240" ><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.smugmug.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010102501.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9ODIzMTc2NDE3Jms9YWNBMkEmYT0xMTQ3NTk4OF9wcUdzVyZ1PWJsc25lbGxpbmc=" /><embed src="http://cdn.smugmug.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010102501.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9ODIzMTc2NDE3Jms9YWNBMkEmYT0xMTQ3NTk4OF9wcUdzVyZ1PWJsc25lbGxpbmc=" width="425" height="240" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="240" ><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.smugmug.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010102501.swf" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="flashVars" value="s=ZT0xJmk9ODIzMTc0MjQ0Jms9VWd5SHQmYT0xMTQ3NTk4OF9wcUdzVyZ1PWJsc25lbGxpbmc=" /><embed src="http://cdn.smugmug.com/ria/ShizVidz-2010102501.swf" flashVars="s=ZT0xJmk9ODIzMTc0MjQ0Jms9VWd5SHQmYT0xMTQ3NTk4OF9wcUdzVyZ1PWJsc25lbGxpbmc=" width="425" height="240" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 24, 2011)

Those pics of your 440 when new are two of my all-time favorite saw pics, Brad. 

Makes me want one BADLY!


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 24, 2011)

440 only weighs 13lbs doesnt it? Thats not even a lb more then the 361 :msp_drool: .


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd sell a 361 for a 440 in a hart beat. That 440/460 Brad has is truly a monster, I'd put it up against any 70/80cc I've ran, and I'm not just saying that to be nice.

I still have a very hard time believing the 440 is coming back, it simply doesn't meet the currant chainsaw standers. Handle placement, AV and emissions. All of these things are mandatory to meet U.S safety and EPA standers. I'll believe it when I see it.:tongue2:


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 24, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'd sell a 361 for a 440 in a hart beat. That 440/460 Brad has is truly a monster, I'd put it up against any 70/80cc I've ran, and I'm not just saying that to be nice.
> 
> I still have a very hard time believing the 440 is coming back, it simply doesn't meet the currant chainsaw standers. Handle placement, AV and emissions. All of these things are mandatory to meet U.S safety and EPA standers. I'll believe it when I see it.:tongue2:


 
Yeah im not selling the 361 just yet im waiting till I can see a new 440 and put it in hand.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 24, 2011)

JJay03 said:


> 440 only weighs 13lbs doesnt it? Thats not even a lb more then the 361 :msp_drool: .


 
It weighs a little over 14lb, it's about 1/2lb lighter than the ms460 and ms441.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 24, 2011)

I found some better specs looks like with the regular handle its 13.9. With the wrap handle its just over 14. I did find a few specs that said 13 for the power head tho the most I found was 13.9 and over 14 with the wrap handle. That still is not very heavy.

So a little over a pound for about 20% more power.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Stihl lists the 460 and 441 @ 14.6lb, so 1.6lb lighter for the 440.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

044's are 14lbs. 






441's are 15lbs


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 24, 2011)

Murph: you have a 361 to put on the scale? I've never seen one actually weighed on here.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks nmurph, that makes things more clear, I thought the 440 weighed 14lb.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Murph: you have a 361 to put on the scale? I've never seen one actually weighed on here.


 
yes, i will have to drain it and blow it out good. while i am at it, i also promised to weigh a 281, and i may as well weigh the 288 and 288 Lite. i will try to get it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bieber (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm new at this forum and like the technical information 
you can gather up here. 

Concerning the MS 440 ... in Germany it is still availabe, but 
the standard version (not Magnum). I hope for you guys in
the US the 440 comes out again. Would buy the Magnum and 
give my german 440 away just due to the better HD filtration. 

@blsnelling: I like all of your vids. But one question about your MS 440
wrap handle bar.. this isn't the OEM from Stihl? 
(because of the welded elbow and polished aluminum) 

Have a great day all of you!

bye


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> These were taken last year when the saw was brand new. I've since put a 28" Stihl Light bar on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what for 3/4 wrap handlebar are you runnning there?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 24, 2011)

That's the usa bar that madsens was selling for a while. I don't think they have a reliable supply for them anymore.


----------



## Roy Cobb (Feb 24, 2011)

*It's not a rumor , save your pennys ms440 available in june*

READ THIS , DON'T JUMP TOO MUCH. FROM THE HORSE'S MOUTH.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


We are in receipt of and thank you for your e-mail. The MS440 will be 
available in June of this year and is expected to stay in production 
through 2012. 

Thank you again for your e-mail. 

Best regards, 
C.M. Peavler 
Technical Advisor 
STIHL Inc.


----------



## Bieber (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for info on handlebar!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> That's the usa bar that madsens was selling for a while. I don't think they have a reliable supply for them anymore.


 
That is correct.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 24, 2011)

3 years ago when I bought my 066 3/4 wrap from Madsen's. I had to wait 2 weeks to get it after the rest of my stuff because the guy who makes them doesn't want to.


----------



## Arrowhead (Feb 24, 2011)

Stihl is bringing back the 440... that doesn't say much for the 441. :monkey:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Murph: you have a 361 to put on the scale? I've never seen one actually weighed on here.


 
Post #84

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/47882-6.htm


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Post #84
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/47882-6.htm


 
I actually dug up those pics on my photo site this afternoon, but saw that the saws had the B&C installed and full of fuel and oil.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 25, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I actually dug up those pics on my photo site this afternoon, but saw that the saws had the B&C installed and full of fuel and oil.


 
That's normally how I run my saws, for some reason they just don't run right without fuel. Hehehehehe.:msp_love:


----------



## Miles86 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everyone:

I own a MS440 so I emailed Stihl , VA Beach, thety did confirm the MS440 IS going to be _reborn,_ not just relabeled MS441, hot dang!


----------



## Roy Cobb (Feb 25, 2011)

*Confirmed*



Miles86 said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I own a MS440 so I emailed Stihl , VA Beach, thety did confirm the MS440 IS going to be _reborn,_ not just relabeled MS441, hot dang!


 
see post 118


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's normally how I run my saws, for some reason they just don't run right without fuel. Hehehehehe.:msp_love:


 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Country1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stihl MS440 Professional Magnum Chain Saw
One of the world's largest-selling professional saws. Powerful, all-around model for felling and bucking, the MS 440's smooth contours also make it a great limbing saw. IntelliCarb™ lets you cut longer between filter cleanings, and the decompression valve ensures quicker starts. Wrap-handle version also available.
Note: Chain saws used improperly are extremely dangerous. Be sure to read your operator's manual, use caution and wear the appropriate safety gear.

•Displacement: 70.7 cc (4.3 cu in)
•Engine Power: 4 kW (5.4 bhp)
•Weight: 6.6 kg (14.8 lbs)
•Fuel Capacity: 780 cc (26.4 oz)

Stihl MS440 Professional Magnum Chain Saw

Why so many variations in the weight spec?...


----------



## Country1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonder if with this "rebirth", are they going do any design changes?...


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 25, 2011)

Country1 said:


> Wonder if with this "rebirth", are they going do any design changes?...


 
I was wondering the same....


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 25, 2011)

I highly doubt there will be any design changes since its going to be a short lived re-release.


----------



## Country1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Short yeah, but that one email from Stihl says "through '12". So that's a year and a half... I don't know maybe not enough production time to merit a design change though...

I thought I read the last of the 440's had some crap in house jugs and had lower quality components in some way?.. Is that correct or BS?...


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 25, 2011)

Country1 said:


> I thought I read the last of the 440's had some crap in house jugs and had lower quality components in some way?.. Is that correct or BS?...


Yeah I believe there was some talk on AS of Stihl using non Mahle cylinders that people didn't think were of as high quality as Mahle on their latest 440's.


----------



## Country1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd like to hear from some of the Stihl loyal Fallers out there that use this class of saw daily to make a living. What do they think about this re-release?... Have they adapted well to the 441 or 460 by now or will they kick those saws to the side and buy up the 440's?...


----------



## mattellis2 (Feb 25, 2011)

since we have confirmation that it is actually coming back, anyone want to wager on what it will cost? i've wanted a 460 badly over the last couple of months, but i may wait for the 440 if it will be less than the $1000+/- my local guy wants for a 460.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 25, 2011)

mattellis2 said:


> since we have confirmation that it is actually coming back, anyone want to wager on what it will cost? i've wanted a 460 badly over the last couple of months, but i may wait for the 440 if it will be less than the $1000+/- my local guy wants for a 460.


 
I really hope its not marked up much from what they use to be.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 25, 2011)

I have heard from more than one person that stihl is gonna make us pay for bringing it back. I would be willing to bet it is more than the 441,and just under the 460. Also heard this a.m. That it will only avail. In the wrap version,but that is not confirmed.....


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 25, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> I have heard from more than one person that stihl is gonna make us pay for bringing it back. I would be willing to bet it is more than the 441,and just under the 460. Also heard this a.m. That it will only avail. In the wrap version,but that is not confirmed.....


That would be a bad move imo but im sure they could get away with it. If its not in the 800 range I doubt Ill bite.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 25, 2011)

I heard it will be more expensive more than the 441 also. I hadn't heard it will only be available in the 3/4 wrap version though, but that may be true.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 25, 2011)

Here in the Northeast retail price for a MS460 w/ 25" bar is 999$, and the MS441 w/ 25" bar is 879$ so a MS440 would likely be 929$ w/ a 25" bar.


----------



## mattellis2 (Feb 25, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Here in the Northeast retail price for a MS460 w/ 25" bar is 999$, and the MS441 w/ 25" bar is 879$ so a MS440 would likely be 929$ w/ a 25" bar.



very similar to what the local guy runs in his shop, here in GA. i'll wait a bit longer, but that isn't very encouraging.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 25, 2011)

929 it better come with somethin a little extra.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 25, 2011)

jjay03 said:


> 929 it better come with somethin a little extra.


 
it will say "stihl" on it,thats all the extra you get..............


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 25, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> it will say "stihl" on it,thats all the extra you get..............


 
Just back in 07 wernt 440's power head only going for $600.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 25, 2011)

Honestly,i will be shocked if the saw can be bought @ 929.00.........


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2011)

JJay03 said:


> Just back in 07 wernt 440's power head only going for $600.


 
I paid $700 for mine PHO last March, less than a year ago.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 25, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> I found out Elvis was at McDonalds here in town, topping that I heard Babe Ruth is managing the Nationals next season, hehehe


 
I thought he preferred Wendy's. :msp_unsure:


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 25, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I paid $700 for mine PHO last March, less than a year ago.


 
Not bad at all but over 900 is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll bet you'll find that if both the 440 and 441 are on the shelf that the 440 will outsell it 10-1. Like the 372XP, the 440 was "just right", and it's a real tough act to follow. Guys don't want "new" if it's going to be spelled h-e-a-v-y. 

Curious if they will leave it the way it was or give it the strato treatment like Husky did with the 372XT. (Don't be disappointed if they do, cause the XT really rips). But the reason I bring this up is the way the EPA stuff works. If it returns in it's original non-compliant form, I believe Stihl will be limited to bring in whatever quantity that they forecast to the EPA, in which case when they're gone, they're gone til the next calendar year. If that's the case, then you guys should jump on them as soon as you can because they're going to get gobbled up right quick.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 25, 2011)

The last MS440 we sold January 2007 sold for 759$ with a 28" bar.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 25, 2011)

So what do you guys think about the future of the 441? same fate as the Husky 575? opcorn:


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 25, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Here in the Northeast retail price for a MS460 w/ 25" bar is 999$, and the MS441 w/ 25" bar is 879$ so a MS440 would likely be 929$ w/ a 25" bar.


 
I know where 2 372XP's, non X-torq, are sitting. Having a hard time not going and buying them. Is $830 an OK price with a 24" bar & chain??


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 25, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I know where 2 372XP's, non X-torq, are sitting. Having a hard time not going and buying them. Is $830 an OK price with a 24" bar & chain??


 
I got mine on sale last year for 750.00 with a 20'' B/C. They were normally 809.00 I think.

Sounds fair to me Mike.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 25, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I know where 2 372XP's, non X-torq, are sitting. Having a hard time not going and buying them. Is $830 an OK price with a 24" bar & chain??


 
Not really. My pal from the mill bought an XPW for $700 I think just last year. w/ a 20" B&C.
*
Besides, who would want one of them turds since the 440 is coming back.*


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 25, 2011)

The 440 would sell like hotcakes around here. The intake boots on the 441 aren't holding up to our winters and guys are buying up the 460's. The 440 is my go to logging saw.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> The 440 would sell like hotcakes around here. The intake boots on the 441 aren't holding up to our winters and guys are buying up the 460's. The 440 is my go to logging saw.


 
That's the exact reason I think the 441 will be the 442 soon, a single tube boot with a divider simplifies things.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> So what do you guys think about the future of the 441? same fate as the Husky 575? opcorn:



Hehehehehe.... hater!


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 25, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I know where 2 372XP's, non X-torq, are sitting. Having a hard time not going and buying them. Is $830 an OK price with a 24" bar & chain??



I sold my 2171 yesterday and the guy told me he was at a local dealer and the guy was pushing him hard, how about a 2171 for $650! I don't think it gets much lower than that.

$830 isn't great, but nothing that wouldn't stop me if I wanted one though.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 25, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I know where 2 372XP's, non X-torq, are sitting. Having a hard time not going and buying them. Is $830 an OK price with a 24" bar & chain??


 
I stole mine at $709 w/ 24" bar and chain last year at the Paul Bunyan show. Even at $830, that saw is well worth it. I personally value the 372XPW more than that, couldnt be any happier with it.


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 25, 2011)

I may be a Jonsered/Husqvarna man, but Im gonna have a new 440! Yee Haa!!!!!!


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 25, 2011)

I almost called my dealer today to tell him to hold the first 440 he gets. He'll probably call me crazy. Oh well, been called worse.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 25, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Here in the Northeast retail price for a MS460 w/ 25" bar is 999$, and the MS441 w/ 25" bar is 879$ so a MS440 would likely be 929$ w/ a 25" bar.


 
Well I know I won't be paying $929 for a 440. An MS460 at my local shop is around $900 with tax and the MS441 being about $830.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 25, 2011)

I got quoted $830 with a 16" b&c.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be earmarking one for myself at the dealer i work at Monday morning!


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 25, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> The last MS440 we sold January 2007 sold for 759$ with a 28" bar.


 
Just checked my receipt; Jan. 31, 2008.
New MS 440, 24" Stihl ES bar/chain, and case: $645.00 + tax.

Kinda wish I could have put back a few at that price.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> Just checked my receipt; Jan. 31, 2008.
> New MS 440, 24" Stihl ES bar/chain, and case: $645.00 + tax.
> 
> Kinda wish I could have put back a few at that price.


 
And everyone will say the same thing in five years about $830 for one now.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 26, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> Just checked my receipt; Jan. 31, 2008.
> New MS 440, 24" Stihl ES bar/chain, and case: $645.00 + tax.
> 
> Kinda wish I could have put back a few at that price.


 
Either you're a damn good customer or he's was just trying to move dead stock, but that price was below dealer cost.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 26, 2011)

IM getting rdy to stop at the dealer im going to bring this up. If he doesnt believe me im going to see if he wants to bet and if I win I get $100 off lol.


----------



## dancan (Feb 26, 2011)

JJay03 said:


> IM getting rdy to stop at the dealer im going to bring this up. If he doesnt believe me im going to see if he wants to bet and if I win I get $100 off lol.


 
Get him with a bet on the 461 at the same time !


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought one last summer for $ 665 plus tax with 20" b/c. It wasn't that bad until the 9.75 tax on top of it.


----------



## dancan (Feb 26, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I bought one last summer for $ 665 plus tax with 20" b/c. It wasn't that bad until the 9.75 tax on top of it.


  
We pay 15% :msp_mad:


----------



## Oldsawnut (Feb 26, 2011)

I called my local dealer yesterday he said there werent any prices yet but would prob be the same as the 460... 750 for flush cut right now althought the prices are going up soon..


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 26, 2011)

A 460 w/25" B&C lists for $989.95 here.


----------



## ktoom (Feb 26, 2011)

JJay03 said:


> Just back in 07 wernt 440's power head only going for $600.



I paid $630 after tax back on 05/06. I haven't even put 10hrs on the old girl since then lololol.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 26, 2011)

ktoom said:


> I paid $630 after tax back on 05/06. I haven't even put 10hrs on the old girl since then lololol.


 

Nice throw some pictures up or sell it to me .


----------



## ktoom (Feb 26, 2011)

JJay03 said:


> Nice throw some pictures up or sell it to me .



I did throw pic's up on this thread. U gotta go a few pages back to page 7.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 26, 2011)

ktoom said:


> I did throw pic's up on this thread. U gotta go a few pages back to page 7.


 
K I see now it does look about new.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Feb 26, 2011)

I always price powerhead only...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 26, 2011)

Oldsawnut said:


> I always price powerhead only...


 
Most dealers won't sell them that way, since it's against corp policy.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 26, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Either you're a good customer or he's was just trying to move dead stock, but that price was below dealer cost.



Don't know. I was kicking around picking up a 372 XP at the time, and he said he had a 440 he'd let me have.

I have purchased a few saws from him over the years; along with oodles of parts.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Feb 26, 2011)

> Most dealers won't sell them that way, since it's against corp policy.



So is moding a saw.. Thank god not everybody plays by the rules


----------



## nmurph (Feb 27, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Murph: you have a 361 to put on the scale? I've never seen one actually weighed on here.


 
here's what i came up with. i drained and flushed the tanks, removed the starter and blew out this area as well as i could, and cleaned around the cylinder base.
it is heavier than i thought and only a few ounces lighter than a 357/359 and 262 (which is stronger).


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats what stihl list the 361 as weighing tho well 12.1 I think the book says.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 27, 2011)

Who cares what the book says, I don't know anyone that runs a saw without fuel, oil, and a bar and chain. The numbers manufactures putout mean nothing IMHO.


----------



## mattellis2 (Feb 27, 2011)

dancan said:


> We pay 15% :msp_mad:


 

yeah, but your heathcare is "free" right. :msp_rolleyes:

it boggles my mind whenever i hear someone say that. Someone pays for it.


----------



## dancan (Feb 27, 2011)

mattellis2 said:


> yeah, but your heathcare is "free" right. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> it boggles my mind whenever i hear someone say that. Someone pays for it.


 
The free health care comes from a small portion of that 15% and you'll never hear me complain about the $$ spent on health care .
Most people have a beef with the waste that goes with the tax $$ collected , like the road crew that repaired the hole in front of my shop ,
- One guy comes by looks at the hole . 
- Two guys comes by and put up "Bump" sign .
- One guy comes by and replaces up the "Bump" sign that the plow destroyed .
- A week goes by and one crew cab truck with bags of cold patch with three guys followed by a crew cab with two guys and two gals followed with a hired signage company (1 truck 2 guys) .
- One week later a 5 ton with hot patch , three guys followed by a crew cab with two guys followed by a hired sign crew (1 truck 2 guys) .
The guys will be back because the "Patch" lasted two days .
Well that's enough of my rant about tax because things could be worse and some of the crew are customers of mine .


----------



## dancan (Feb 27, 2011)

To get back on topic , I wonder how long before we see the 440 because the 261 still hasn't showed up yet .
THALL , I'm sorry that you missed Elvis at MacDonalds .:biggrin:


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 27, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Who cares what the book says, I don't know anyone that runs a saw without fuel, oil, and a bar and chain. The numbers manufactures putout mean nothing IMHO.


 
I like to know how accurately the manufacturer weighs there saws. I know some will never be quite as light tho as when they are brand new with no oil or fuel ever in them. I would hope everyone realizes when you add oil/gas/bar/chain it will add some weight.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 9, 2011)

Man you guys are whiners about prices. I wish they were that cheap here. I've only ever bought one new saw. For a 372 here it is $1000.


----------



## v8titan (Mar 13, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Man you guys are whiners about prices. I wish they were that cheap here. I've only ever bought one new saw. For a 372 here it is $1000.


 
I sent and email directly to Stihl customer service yesterday. Do you think there is any chance they will give details on actual availability? I have some cash ear marked for a new saw and would prefer to pickup a 440 over the 441.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Mar 13, 2011)

v8titan said:


> I sent and email directly to Stihl customer service yesterday. Do you think there is any chance they will give details on actual availability? I have some cash ear marked for a new saw and would prefer to pickup a 440 over the 441.


 
If they end up wanting a premium $ for the 440 I would just go with the 441. There is nothing wrong with the 441. However I believe they will price it right along side the 441 or possibly even a couple dollars less.


----------



## v8titan (Mar 13, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> If they end up wanting a premium $ for the 440 I would just go with the 441. There is nothing wrong with the 441. However I believe they will price it right along side the 441 or possibly even a couple dollars less.


 
If the price is close then my decision will be based solely on what feedback I have been getting from the forum...which at the moment is tilted in the 440 direction. I have not had the good pleasure to run either saw in a test drive so to speak.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Mar 13, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Man you guys are whiners about prices. I wish they were that cheap here. I've only ever bought one new saw. For a 372 here it is $1000.


 
Makes me feel better paying $500 for my new MS362 and I still havent even used it yet :msp_flapper:


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 13, 2011)

I was too lazy to read the entire thread, did someone find out it the MS 440 is new manufactured or just a bunch of NOS that they found in a couple containers down at the port of LA?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 13, 2011)

this is supposed to be a fresh run of new saws for the us. i would not really matter to me if they were nos saws. new is new to me,w/ a warranty and all. i plan on buying and tucking away as many as i can. should be able to get a nice return on my investment in a few years.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 13, 2011)

As i stated on here before you can find NOS 440s as it is now. I bet there are at least 6-10 members on here that have NOS440 they would part with. Maybe its just me but i dont see them being worth big money in a few years. If i had big money to spend on a new saw it would be another 660.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 13, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> As i stated on here before you can find NOS 440s as it is now. I bet there are at least 6-10 members on here that have NOS440 they would part with. Maybe its just me but i dont see them being worth big money in a few years. If i had big money to spend on a new saw it would be another 660.


 i dont think they will be worth huge $$$ either,but not everyone has access to nos saws. i am just saying,i can buy them @ cost,and tuck them away. i know in 3-4 years on ebay,a n.i.b. ms440 with bring some good coin. i work for a huge stihl dealer(mulltiple locations),and I have been on a pretty serious hunt for a nib ms361/440 saws with no luck. it is kind of funny,026's have been out of production for a long time now,and they are easy to find. the bigger saws have been tough for me.


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just wondering if the folks at Stihl found a container or two with a few thousand saws that got misplaced at some port and decided to sell them as new and honor any warranty. They would have already got the insurance check and all they would have to do is say that they are new manufactured. I can't see them re tooling a entire saw only to produce it for a year and then shut it down, especially in this economy and our EPA breathing down their neck about emissions. Something does not add up.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Mar 13, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> I was just wondering if the folks at Stihl found a container or two with a few thousand saws that got misplaced at some port and decided to sell them as new and honor any warranty. They would have already got the insurance check and all they would have to do is say that they are new manufactured. I can't see them re tooling a entire saw only to produce it for a year and then shut it down, especially in this economy and our EPA breathing down their neck about emissions. Something does not add up.


 
They actually still make the 440 in germany. All they need to do is ship them over here.

Sägen für die Forstwirtschaft | STIHL


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 13, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> I was just wondering if the folks at Stihl found a container or two with a few thousand saws that got misplaced at some port and decided to sell them as new and honor any warranty. They would have already got the insurance check and all they would have to do is say that they are new manufactured. I can't see them re tooling a entire saw only to produce it for a year and then shut it down, especially in this economy and our EPA breathing down their neck about emissions. Something does not add up.


 
I was thinking the same thing. They could have easily did that and they can say whatever they want about them. Either way though, I'll take one. 

I have been trying to find one also. If anyone knows any info on a NOS 440, PM me plzzz.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 13, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> They actually still make the 440 in germany. All they need to do is ship them over here.
> 
> Sägen für die Forstwirtschaft | STIHL


 

You can still buy a brand new 08/070/076 in some countries...the 440 would not be much of a stretch to bring back.


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 13, 2011)

It still would have to meet the EPA standards but maybe the German version already does that. If this is going to be the norm why not bring back the 070 seems it would be a even better idea to have a saw between the 660 and 880 especially if the price of the 440 is the same as the 460 and you still have the 441. I just don't get having 3 70cc saws in your line up, around here the 441 is selling as well as the 460 so another 70cc saw makes no since. Then there is the whole strato thing which I thought was the future for Stihl. Oh well, just another saw to pick up used for a great price down the road.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 13, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> It still would have to meet the EPA standards but maybe the German version already does that. If this is going to be the norm why not bring back the 070 seems it would be a even better idea to have a saw between the 660 and 880 especially if the price of the 440 is the same as the 460 and you still have the 441. I just don't get having 3 70cc saws in your line up, around here the 441 is selling as well as the 460 so another 70cc saw makes no since. Then there is the whole strato thing which I thought was the future for Stihl. Oh well, just another saw to pick up used for a great price down the road.


 
And while they're at it, bring us the ms381!:msp_drool:


----------



## 385XP (Mar 13, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> They actually still make the 440 in germany. All they need to do is ship them over here.
> 
> Sägen für die Forstwirtschaft | STIHL


The picture they have on that sight of a 440 sure looks like a 460 to me.


----------



## Evanrude (Mar 13, 2011)

385XP said:


> The picture they have on that sight of a 440 sure looks like a 460 to me.


 
Its the 440 sans HD filter.


----------



## wyk (Mar 13, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> You can still buy a brand new 08/070/076 in some countries...the 440 would not be much of a stretch to bring back.


 
They are also available in Ireland at the Stihlerships, and someone in Ireland informed me you can still get them in the UK if you look for 'em.


----------



## chris domenicon (Mar 14, 2011)

best news I':yoyo::yoyo:ve heard all year


----------



## Bieber (Mar 14, 2011)

> Its the 440 sans HD filter.



Yes, you're right evanrude. Thats the standard air filter here in Germany. 
It is not as big as the Magnum 440/ 460 and to me the fitration is not 
satisfying. Always had a lot of fine sawdust in the inner part of the filter 
since there always seemed to be a small gap between filter halves :msp_mad:
solved the problem with the HD filter:msp_smile:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 22, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> Our area rep is making his rounds to all of our stores next week. He has told us he will have much good news for us for the new spring promos this quarter. I know for sure they will have the 251,271,291 out for spring,and some new trimmer models as well. Just hoping to get an order date on that 440.............


 
This is an old post of yours Brad........in a somewhat old thread. It raised a question that I thought I'd ask however. Are the new trimmers going to be strato 2-strokes or more 4-mix jobbies? I'm not interested in the 'homeowner' models, but the heavier units.

I need a new brushcutter, and am trying to save up some coin for an FS250. Hope they're not going to replace *that* model with something that's more complicated, heavy, and expensive. The 'new' FS310 with the big 4-mix doesn't spin my wheels. I don't mind the FS130 engine being used in it.......but why'd they have to put a 'flippy' cap on a commercial duty machine that's in the price range of an FS250, and that uses the AV setup of the FS350?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 22, 2011)

2 new strato models already on thew stihl webpage. save your pennies and get the fs250r,it is an animal,and you will love it


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 22, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> 2 new strato models already on thew stihl webpage. save your pennies and get the fs250r,it is an animal,and you will love it


 
Thanks for the info. I cut lots of heavy/tall/thick grass and such, so a bicycle handle setup has worked better in my case. The FS250 (non-R) looks like it's still the way to go for me. I did notice that they raised the price again this year. Hope they don't drop it for some new, more 'eco-friendly' version (meaning heavier, more expensive....and with that annoying flippy cap) before I can afford to pull the trigger.


----------



## kr5258 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Is it for real?*

How many have placed an order? I called my dealer last week for pricing and gave him the story about the 440 coming back to the USA for a limited run. He was gonna call me right back with an answer from his distributor. Haven't heard peep yet. I'm getting the feeling that this thread was just troll B.S.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 4, 2011)

kr5258 said:


> How many have placed an order? I called my dealer last week for pricing and gave him the story about the 440 coming back to the USA for a limited run. He was gonna call me right back with an answer from his distributor. Haven't heard peep yet. I'm getting the feeling that this thread was just troll B.S.


 
I asked my rep the other day, he said "must be some guy with a bunch of 440's in the box looking to make a buck" "It ain't gonna happen"

He usually gives me straight answers about new saws.


----------



## mark360T (Apr 4, 2011)

I asked my dealer about the 440 and he confirmed it.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 4, 2011)

My dealer said he would be able to get the 440 around mid April. I guess we'll find out soon enough. He said he just spoke with them about it a few days ago.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 4, 2011)

Just checked with the Stihl parts order website, no part number in the system to order one.


----------



## oscar4883 (Apr 4, 2011)

The 440 Mag is a great saw. If it was my go to saw for pro timber fallin work I would be jazzed if they brought it back. However, there are plenty of good saws out there by several manufacturers. I've never heard one tree guy go on and on about a 440 and how they should bring it back. There is a ton of 440 hype on this site. Personally I think a lot of the newer guys on here who are so excited to see it come back have never even run one.


----------



## mark360T (Apr 4, 2011)

I can admit to never running one, but have always want one.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 4, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> The 440 Mag is a great saw. If it was my go to saw for pro timber fallin work I would be jazzed if they brought it back. However, there are plenty of good saws out there by several manufacturers. I've never heard one tree guy go on and on about a 440 and how they should bring it back. There is a ton of 440 hype on this site. *Personally I think a lot of the newer guys on here who are so excited to see it come back have never even run one.*


 
You're probably right. I do love 440s though. I did'nt give them enough of a chance when I was younger. I went straight to an 066 after just a few months. YYou know, the bigger is better stage. :msp_biggrin:
Now, if they do come back, I can see myself grabbing one up if the funds will allow it. I'm not trading in the 660 on one though.


----------



## ents (Apr 5, 2011)

For 5 yrs. I made a living cutting timber. I loved that 044 of mine but it died a cruel death (ran over by a 933 loader). 440 wasn't available at that time so went with the 460. Great replacement for the 440. HOWEVER, *IF* the 440 was brought back, I'd get one just for the love of that saw.

Personally, I think this is a rumor and a cruel joke (to us 044/440 fanatics). I would be very pleased if I'm wrong.


----------



## walexa07 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe it is a joke, but I sure don't know why my buddy that works for a stihl dealership, called the guy he orders from at stihl, and the guy on the other end confirmed they were bringing it back. 

I have a 440, may or may not pick up another........but I believe they are coming back for a limited production run in the US.

Waylan


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 5, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> The 440 Mag is a great saw. If it was my go to saw for pro timber fallin work I would be jazzed if they brought it back. However, there are plenty of good saws out there by several manufacturers. I've never heard one tree guy go on and on about a 440 and how they should bring it back. There is a ton of 440 hype on this site. Personally I think a lot of the newer guys on here who are so excited to see it come back have never even run one.


 
Went through the 441 vs 440 decision process a few years ago.
Decided on the 441. 

If I would have never ran a 440, I would think the 441 is just as good a package for felling/limbing. It isn't.

For a "do all" saw, the 440 is the ticket.

I have a minty 440 set back, but would like a NIB one just the same.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 6, 2011)

isnt it just as easy to pick up a new ms460 ? if in need of a new saw ?and get a little more power at same time ?since 440 not availible


----------



## ChrisF (Apr 6, 2011)

While I'd love to run one sometime, realistically it won't do anything for me that the 2171 isn't already doing, all day every day out in the woods.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2011)

trx250r180 said:


> isnt it just as easy to pick up a new ms460 ? if in need of a new saw ?and get a little more power at same time ?since 440 not availible


 
The 440 is lighter and close in power.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 6, 2011)

I placed an order this morning and no MS440's listed. I'll let you know if it changes.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bieber (Apr 6, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I placed an order this morning and no MS440's listed. I'll let you know if it changes.:msp_biggrin:



thanks:biggrin:

would be lucky for you guys


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry guys no MS440's yet. :tongue2:


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 11, 2011)

I talked to my Stihl dealer this am. He said he thought they had said something about the MS440 coming back in a meeting he had. 
He's gonna check today and see.


----------



## GoldenStihls (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn, I'm looking to buy a new 440. 

Thanks for keeping this thread bumped though. Great job guys. 

I hope to see them 440's back.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 11, 2011)

Northeast Stihl Tech Service just told me that a mngt decision was made to not make the MS440 available to the Northeast....

Afraid of getting stuck with 441's...

I am only passing info along boys...


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh that’s just great but why goes that not surprise me?? We gots the same problem with the 260/261.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 11, 2011)

trx250r180 said:


> isnt it just as easy to pick up a new ms460 ? if in need of a new saw ?and get a little more power at same time ?since 440 not availible


 The 044 just had a much narrower nimble feel to it. Ive owned both and own a ported 372xpw but the 044 is my all time favorite. My last one was good for 3000 hours.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 11, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> The 044 just had a much narrower nimble feel to it. Ive owned both and own a ported 372xpw but the 044 is my all time favorite. My last one was good for 3000 hours.


Thats really good to hear cause my BIL has one I may end up buying.Looking at it could very well have that many hrs on it but I suspect less than a 1000. He also has an 044 and 6 460s. What I would like to do is put my 460 top end on it and get a big bore kit for the 460.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> The 044 just had a much narrower nimble feel to it. Ive owned both and own a ported 372xpw but the 044 is my all time favorite. My last one was good for 3000 hours.


 
could you notice difference in power between the 460 and 440 ? i like my 440 but it will bog down in 24 inch and bigger fir was wondering if the 460 would pull any better so i been grabbing the 660 on the bigger stuff


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> Northeast Stihl Tech Service just told me that a mngt decision was made to not make the MS440 available to the Northeast....
> 
> Afraid of getting stuck with 441's...
> 
> I am only passing info along boys...


 
Glad I'm not in the Northeast. Last I knew, you guys couldn't even get a MS261 yet


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 11, 2011)

trx250r180 said:


> could you notice difference in power between the 460 and 440 ? i like my 440 but it will bog down in 24 inch and bigger fir was wondering if the 460 would pull any better so i been grabbing the 660 on the bigger stuff


460 has more power the 440 just feels lighter. An 044/440 066/660 is a great combo.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 11, 2011)

Well if its a hoax or not, if they do become available, you can bet your bippy there will be one NIB 440 on the top shelf of the shop. I guess Ill have to wear the 3 out that I have now before Ill open it.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Glad I'm not in the Northeast. Last I knew, you guys couldn't even get a MS261 yet



I have a 261 in front of me right now, just came out of the box...



wigglesworth said:


> Well if its a hoax or not, if they do become available, you can bet your bippy there will be one NIB 440 on the top shelf of the shop. I guess Ill have to wear the 3 out that I have now before Ill open it.


 
NES tech service didnt deny they were coming back...


----------



## opinion (Apr 11, 2011)

These became available to ship on 4/6/11. I just got them today.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 11, 2011)

opinion said:


> These became available to ship on 4/6/11. I just got them today.


 
What area of the country...


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 11, 2011)

opinion said:


> These became available to ship on 4/6/11. I just got them today.


 
That is one sweet looking saw :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess it is really true. How many people are calling the dealers right now trying to order one?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 11, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I guess it is really true. How many people are calling the dealers right now trying to order one?:msp_biggrin:


My dealer just laughed.


----------



## opinion (Apr 11, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> What area of the country...


 
We're from California so our distributor is Pacific STIHL. We seem to get stuff earlier than most


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 11, 2011)

I think if the price is going to be what they say I would rather buy a husky 390xp for that price.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 11, 2011)

I ordered a loop of the new chisel picco and was in the neighborhood this mornin so I stopped by and asked was it here yet.Nope, been over a week. Asked about the 261, nope not gonna stock it. They got 2 441s and a 362 tho. Also got a ms460 that I pick up and drool all over while I make chainsaw noises. When I asked why no stockie 261 said cause they only sell about 2 260s a year.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 11, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> Northeast Stihl Tech Service just told me that a mngt decision was made to not make the MS440 available to the Northeast....
> 
> Afraid of getting stuck with 441's...
> 
> I am only passing info along boys...


 
That's what I was told back when this all started, but I liked playing along.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 11, 2011)

I talked to a couple dealers today and they haven't got any yet and don't know when they can. One said they hadn't heard about it and one is waiting on being able to order it.


----------



## porsche965 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a old NIB and two 440s. My question for when someone gets a new one this spring will be where is the cylinder made? And does the quality seem as strong as the original 440s. 

Might be a case where the previous 440s will be more desirable than the new issue. However my order is still in for a couple. So far.


----------



## JJay03 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im wondering if it does come back will it have a mahle cylinder?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 20, 2011)

I got the official email this morning
Stihl has decided to do a limited run of MS440 saws, the MSRP w/
a 20" bar is 939$, 80$ more than the MS441. For this reason Northeast Stihl has chosen not to stock this unit.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Apr 20, 2011)

my dealers both have them on the shelves here... When my buddy with an oregon license comes up I will prob grab one. sales tax here is 8% :censored: . Price $820 1/2 wrap with 32" bar before tax.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 21, 2011)

Bought mine brand new 3 years ago for $840 with a 20" b&c. Last one on the shelf at that dealer.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 22, 2011)

Brought mine home today. Here are the numbers, out the door:

Powerhead, with PNW setup (3/4 wrap bar, big clutch cover, dual dawgs, ceramic chain catcher): US$782.00

DP Muffler cover: US$31.75

Tax (@ 7.9%): US$64.28

Total: US$878.03

Not bad for an extinct breed, I think!


----------



## JJay03 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lets see the pics. Is it a mahle cylinder?


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 22, 2011)

That sounds like a reasonable price for the saw and a few extra things. Your tax is cheaper than tn. It's 9.75% for most goods.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 22, 2011)

As noted elsewhere, the cylinder is marked "Stihl". The case is marked "Germany". I'm currently camera-shy -- that is, shy one camera -- but I'll get pics up ASAP.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> they will be doing a 1 year run of them. Maybe they still make them for other makets and are just bringing in a bunch,i'm not sure. Anyway,they are supposed to be avail. Through the end of 2011.........


 
I just bought the Ms440 yesterday. My local dealer told me stihl never stopped producing them, they were just not available to the US market. This thing is going to feel like a beast after running my ms362 for fourteen months. 
It is the same saw that we were running 2 years ago nib. The only difference is the hd2 filter
Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## 0zarks2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is there any more news on these 440's? I'd like to see some pics of not only the saw, but the filtration on them. Isn't it suppose to be improved? Some factual weights would be nice too....there seem to be a lot of weight variances floating around.

I'm dying to pick up a 460 but don't want to do anything hasty but if the weights are so close I don't see why not a 460?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 10, 2011)

A legend returns!!!! Gotta say my 044 is one of my all time favorite's.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 10, 2011)

0zarks2 said:


> Is there any more news on these 440's? I'd like to see some pics of not only the saw, but the filtration on them. Isn't it suppose to be improved? Some factual weights would be nice too....there seem to be a lot of weight variances floating around.
> 
> I'm dying to pick up a 460 but don't want to do anything hasty but if the weights are so close I don't see why not a 460?


 
The new 440s have the new generation HD 2 filters on them. My old shop has the 440 on the shelf now- I'll get some pics this weekend.


----------



## Evanrude (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone not in the PNW able to find one locally yet?


----------



## young (Jun 10, 2011)

Evanrude said:


> Anyone not in the PNW able to find one locally yet?


 
only pacific stihl is carry the 440. out east the dealers cant even order it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 10, 2011)

One of the best saw's of all time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 10, 2011)

440 is an awesome saw. I'm mostly a Stihl man too. But I'll take a 372xp or xpw over the 440. Better balanced and faster than the 440.

440 is still awesome though, but not for the price when xpw's are out there for 750. JMO


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am lucky to have a 44, and a 372 not the 75cc one the 71, but love it just got it newer too me I know the 44 inside, and out, but man both of em are sweet, so I have a recomendation for all. You should just own both LOL!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 10, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I am lucky to have a 44, and a 372 not the 75cc one the 71, but love it just got it newer too me I know the 44 inside, and out, but man both of em are sweet, so I have a recomendation for all. You should just own both LOL!


 
Thats a dang fine recommendation bud. Makes perfect sense to me. the 75cc version will be with me soon. Hopefully within a week or so.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love it! May have to have three, and get the 75cc version as well! Thought someday I would be content, but I Was wrong! Thought if i get one more saw, that was two or three ago LOL! Now I tell myself if I get a 288xp I well be set, Yeah right!


----------

